# Internet als Ehekiller?



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/50627


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Eheberaterin sieht Zusammenhang zwischen Internet und Eheproblemen
> 
> Im vergangenen Jahr ist die Zahl der Ehescheidungen in Großbritannien um 3,7 Prozent von
> 160.700 in 2002 auf 166.700 angestiegen. Das sei die höchste Zahl seit 1997, teilt das
> ...


Die Frage ist , was da im Internet so interessant ist, daß die Ehen in die Brüche gehen, Chats?  

cp


----------



## virenscanner (2 September 2004)

Foren!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Foren!



mpf... wie wahr wie wahr, die killen nicht nur Ehen......


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Foren!


Wenn mein Weib das Wort schon nur hört, ist zumeist der Abend gelaufen. Eine einvernehmliche Einigung war diesbezüglich noch nie in Sicht. Seit einem Jahr meidet sie deshalb unseren gemeinsamen PC wie die Pest - statt E-Mails mit den netten Freundinnen gibt es nun SMS am laufenden Band. Gut dem, der da eine freies Kontingent und starke Nerven hat.  :roll:


----------



## Avor (2 September 2004)

Ach wär das schön, gemeinsam mit der Liebsten des Nachts und auch bei Tag durch´s  Internet zu wandeln bei einem Gläs´chen Wein und schöner Musik. Klingeltöne zur Erbauung und  Malvorlagen für die Schönheitspflege wären mir für sie nicht  zu teuer.   Endlich das Leben genießen wie es wirklich ist, gemeinsam großartige Abenteuer erleben dank  dieser wunderbaren Mehrwertdiensteangeboten,  die unser aller  Leben so viel mehr wert machen könnten,  doch von schnöden Banausen, die keine Ahnung vom wirklichen  Leben  haben so schamlos verteufelt werden.

Ach ja, wie schön wäre  das Leben  im Internet zu zweit. Aber die Alte  hockt immer nur vor ihrer blöden Fernsehglotze und schmachtet unaufhörlich den gelackten  Hinterseeerhansi an.

Mir reichts´s jetzt!  Morgen gehe ich zum Scheidungsanwalt.


Gruß Avor

ich bin wirklich sehr zerknirscht! :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2004)

Ich kann Redu nur beipflichten... In wenigen Tagen jährt sich der unglücksbringende Tag, an dem ich die Website der e-at-web besucht habe... Seitdem krebse ich kontinuierlich am Rande der Scheidung herum... 

Aber Teleflate ist wieder so eine Geschichte, die zur Steigerung der Akzeptanz führt 

Beim "ungeheuer wichtigen Ermittlungsbesuch" auf einer Teeny-Porno-Seite der Grasbrunner Dialer-Großversorger ist die Akzeptanz schon weniger groß... Es sieht halt verdächtig aus, zwischen spritzig-feuchten Teenie-M*** nach einem vermaledeiten Hinweis auf ein script oder unload-Dialerdownloads zu fahnden.

Grüße aus dem Nähkästchen


----------



## Dino (3 September 2004)

Der Artikel hat mich ganz unruhig gemacht. Bin eben mal ins Wohnzimmer, um mal den aktuellen Sachstand zu klären...

Ja, meine Frau ist noch da! Scheint so, als sei ich noch verheiratet. Der junge Mann neben ihr stellte sich mir als mein Sohn vor. OK, ich glaube das mal! Vom Alter her kommt das wohl hin und eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit mir ist auch vorhanden.
Das Mobiliar im Wohnzimmer scheint neu zu sein. Nicht so mein Geschmack, aber ich muss das ja auch nicht so oft sehen.

Ich habe mal gefragt "Alles klar, bei Euch?". Und es kam ein einstimmiges "Jaaaaaajaaaaaa!". Na also, geht doch!


----------



## Avor (3 September 2004)

Na Dino,  

könnte es nicht auch möglich sein, daß Gattin und Sohnemann froh sind, wenn du ihnen nicht dauernd im Weg rumläufst oder aber ... ? (editiert)


Neidvolle Grüße an eine glückliche Familie  

von Avor


----------



## sascha (3 September 2004)

> Der Artikel hat mich ganz unruhig gemacht. Bin eben mal ins Wohnzimmer, um mal den aktuellen Sachstand zu klären...
> 
> Ja, meine Frau ist noch da! Scheint so, als sei ich noch verheiratet. Der junge Mann neben ihr stellte sich mir als mein Sohn vor. OK, ich glaube das mal! Vom Alter her kommt das wohl hin und eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit mir ist auch vorhanden.
> Das Mobiliar im Wohnzimmer scheint neu zu sein. Nicht so mein Geschmack, aber ich muss das ja auch nicht so oft sehen.
> ...



 Immerhin, sie scheinen Dich noch erkannt zu haben...


----------



## Heiko (3 September 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Wohnzimmer


:gruebel:
Hmmmm....
:gruebel:


----------



## sascha (3 September 2004)

Doch Heiko, gibts bei dir auch. Das ist aber auf der anderen Seite des Arbeitszimmers. Wo Du damals, vor drei Jahren mal warst - mit den Menschen drin und den Gesprächen. Nein, ich meine nicht den Nachbar-Thread


----------



## BenTigger (4 September 2004)

Meine Tochter und ich prügeln uns grade auf den Wohnzimmerteppich, weil wir vor lachen beide auf dem Boden gelandet sind..... Sonst prügeln wir uns immer vor dem PC, wer denn grade mal wieder ran darf... Insofern ist zumindest meine Tocher mir wohlbekannt... :lol:  :holy:


----------



## Dino (4 September 2004)

Womit in der Summe wohl bewiesen wäre, dass das Internet weniger ein Ehekiller ist als vielmehr die Gewaltbereitschaft fördert. :karate:


----------



## johinos (5 September 2004)

*Wohnzimmer?*

Wer jetzt ins Grübeln geraten ist, bald ist Weihnachten, da lohnt sich's echt, eine Expedition zu unternehmen. Da gibt's runde und nach oben spitz zulaufende eyecatcher, nicht nur immer rechteckige.


----------

